# loose stools



## larry ringgold (Aug 23, 2008)

I have a 11 week old and we have been batteling loose stools for a while. I will get him on WD and quarter cup of Eagle puppy and quarter cup of dry WD and slowly increase it. I seems that when I get him up to a full cup of Eagle he starts to have loose stoole. He eats 3 time a day. 1 cup of Eagle, Half cup of Dry WD and about one third can of WD. Is this too much food. He has been to the vet for his 8 and 10 weekd shots. Fecial Exaim was good no sign of worms or anything. I guess my main question is has anyone had a problems with Eagle Puppy Food and am I just feeding this little fellow to much?


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Are you giving him that at each meal or a total for the day?


----------



## larry ringgold (Aug 23, 2008)

every meal----1 cup eagle, half cup WD dry and half can WD per meal (3 meals per day)


----------



## larry ringgold (Aug 23, 2008)

Every Meal---1 cup eagle, half cup WD dry and Half can of WD per meal (3 meals a day)


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

That seems like a lot to me...that's 4.5 cups of kibble and 1.5 cans of food a day.
Here's an example of suggested daily
If you were feeding all Canidae the suggested daily is: 
Kibble:
Puppies (to 6 mos. old) 
2-10 lbs. 1/2-1 1/2 cups 
10-25 lbs. 1 1/2 - 2 cups 

Canned:
If fed solely, feed one 13 oz can a day for every 20 lbs. of body weight. Puppies may need up to twice the amount for the same body weight 

I think you're over feeding, which can cause loose poop









Why the WD??


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Isn't WD Hills "weight loss" food???


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I agree with Barb, that sounds like WAY too much food to me for a pup that is only 11 weeks.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

r/d is the weight loss one. w/d from their website promotes a healthy weight????? Low levels of fat and protien, high fiber.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

OK, so to the OP, what is the reasoning behind feeding him the WD in addition to the Eagle?


----------



## larry ringgold (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks to everyone. I took him off the WD and lowered the other amount. Today the stooles were perfect. I now see I was feeding him way to much. Thanks everyone. I love this site


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

If you want to stop the loose stools try this. A serving of cooked brown rice mixed with either cooked or raw ground beef. A couple of servings of that should settle his stomache.

You might try a probotic I use digest all plus. My vet recommends a probotic for young pup's it helps them better digest and utlise their food better.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Bland diet can work wonders if it's something other than over feeding


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: larry ringgoldThanks to everyone. I took him off the WD and lowered the other amount. Today the stooles were perfect. I now see I was feeding him way to much. Thanks everyone. I love this site


That's great. And you're welcome.


----------

